# F-15I vs F-14A



## bia9x (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello comrades Iran, I have a question as we all know.The present time only about possible conflicts between Israel and Iran, so as far as I know, the F-14A is still the backbone of the Iranian army, but old electronic system (which may haveupgraded by Russia), but maneuverability almost Su-27 (ie more than the F-15I) and long-range missiles AIM-54 phoenix.Sure would be a real threat to the F-15I of the Jews?








PERFORMANCE of Grumman F-14A Tomcat

Wing span: 19,45 m. (wings forward)

Wing span: 11,65 m. (wings swept)

Length: 19,10 m.

Height: 4,88 m.

Max. speed: Mach 2.34 (2517 km/h, 1564 mph.)

Empty weight: 39,310 lbs.(17830 kg.)

Max. weight: 74,348 lbs.(33724 kg.)

Power plant: two Pratt Whitney TF30-P-414 afterburning turbofans

Thrust: 14,000 lbs.(6350 kg.) each

With Afterburner: 20,900 lbs.(9480 kg.) each

Guns: 1× 20 mm (0.787 in) M61 Vulcan Gatling Gun, with 675 rounds
Hardpoints: 10 total: 6× under-fuselage, 2× under nacelles and 2× on wing gloves with a capacity of 14,500 lb (6,600 kg) of ordnance and fuel tanks

Missiles: Air-to-air missiles: AIM-54 Phoenix, AIM-7 Sparrow, AIM-9 Sidewinder. Or amended with R-27, MIM-23






PERFORMANCE of Grumman F-15I

Primary Role

- Tandem seat attack plane

Dimensions

Wingspan: 13.5 m
Length: 19.43 m
Height: 5.63 m

Capabilities

Maximum speed: Mach 2.5 at high altitude,
1,482 kph at low altitude
Range: 4,450 km

Weight

Empty: 14,379 kg
Max. loaded: 36,750 kg

Power Plant

- 2 Pratt Whitney F100-PW-229 engines with a max. thrust of 29,000 lb. each

Weapons

- 20 mm. 6 barrelled cannon at wing root. Air-to air missiles: Python 3, Python 4, Sidewinder, Sparrow and AMRAAM. Varied air-to-ground missiles and guided bombs.
Total carry load capacity: up to 11 tons

I would go with the Iranian F-14A + IL-76 AEW and AIM-54. IAI Phalcon AEW + F-15I and the AIM-120 will also be a threat.But AIM-120 as far as I know the lower range of the phoenix. We are talking about BVR, and Dogfight, depending on the level of the pilot, I do not know F15I the maneuver with specific numbers?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 31, 2013)

*Jews? Can you please be a little more pollitically correct here!!!!!*


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey Comrade, Iran, Russia, North Korea and Vietnam are lucky they even have somebody who knows how to fly an airplane.


----------



## bia9x (Feb 1, 2013)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *Jews? Can you please be a little more pollitically correct here!!!!!*



Oh sorry, I did not know there is a stigma?for my grammar, the word "Jews" easier to write "Israel"


----------



## bia9x (Feb 1, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Hey Comrade, Iran, Russia, North Korea and Vietnam are lucky they even have somebody who knows how to fly an airplane.



Well we shot down a lot of F-4 /8- 105/111 and a multitude of different types of ground attack, not to mention thousands of helicopters, sad American blood to replace the entire line of their F-100s. By those there F-teen steal technology from Russia, I mean they stole Mig 21 to complete the F-16, they stole Mig 25 to complete F-15

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bia9x (Feb 1, 2013)

Back problems, I see the Iranians have the opportunity to write legends for Tomcat.Iranian American household will prove the F-14 good their extent and the failure of the United States to remove it...


----------



## bia9x (Feb 1, 2013)

Brief! Your answers will be is F14A defeated by F15I? According to popular F15I, it would not be such a jamming system.

F-15I

I’d vote that F-14 wins the battle as :

1. Like the Flanker, an F-14’s pilot has his strategic WSO (Weapons System Officer).

2. Like Su-30 and Mig-29, F-14s have a powerful IRST for better enemy target detection upto 200 km away, something unavailable with the F-15. And IL-76 AEW will help a lot





3. Like the Flanker with the R-77RVV-AE-PD, it also has a deadly long-range missile - the AIM 54 Phoneix, again something an F-15 dosn't have.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh.. the one-man show... it seems to be a kind of a monodram. I like the theatre and I vote this.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm betting that Joe can straighten this out.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 1, 2013)

bia9x said:


> I mean they stole Mig 21 to complete the F-16, they stole Mig 25 to complete F-15


I can tell you we don't tolerate commie propaganda here. Come up with solid facts or your life span on this forum will be short!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2013)

"... I mean they stole Mig 21 to complete the F-16, they stole Mig 25 to complete F-15 "

Hey Grasshopper .. there's a lot of "you's" "we's" and "they's" in your posts ... I'm confused about who you think actually did what to whom.

As for your "grammer" .... we insist on correct grammer on this Forum ... otherwise there's lots of shorter, easier words to type than "Vietnamese".

Ugly Canadian

MM


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2013)

> By those there F-teen steal technology from Russia, I mean they stole Mig 21 to complete the F-16, they stole Mig 25 to complete F-15



and who 'stole' a B-29 to make their TU 4??

I see nothing positive at the moment but shortly.....................


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't see this going very well...


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 1, 2013)

bia9x said:


> Well we shot down a lot of F-4 /8- 105/111 and a multitude of different types of ground attack, not to mention thousands of helicopters, sad American blood to replace the entire line of their F-100s. By those there F-teen steal technology from Russia, I mean they stole Mig 21 to complete the F-16, they stole Mig 25 to complete F-15


 If you're talking about the Mig 25 Lt. Victor Belenko flew to Japan, and defected, that was in 1976.
A little late to help the USA finish the F-15, which first flew in 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2013)

tyrodtom said:


> If you're talking about the Mig 25 Lt. Victor Belenko flew to Japan, and defected, that was in 1976.
> A little late to help the USA finish the F-15, which first flew in 1972.



No, no, Comrade Tom, that is just Western Capitalist lies and media falsehoods. Don't you know that USA stole MIG 25 technology like cathode tubes to counteract EMP rays! We still fly, Comrade, while poor F-14, F-15 and F-16s lie useless on airfields after nuclear attack!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2013)

Njaco said:


> No, no, Comrade Tom, that is just Western Capitalist lies and media falsehoods. Don't you know that USA stole MIG 25 technology like cathode tubes to counteract EMP rays! We still fly, Comrade, while poor F-14, F-15 and F-16s lie useless on airfields after nuclear attack!!!



And it was all Jew Conspiracy!


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 1, 2013)

Njaco said:


> No, no, Comrade Tom, that is just Western Capitalist lies and media falsehoods. Don't you know that USA stole MIG 25 technology like cathode tubes to counteract EMP rays! We still fly, Comrade, while poor F-14, F-15 and F-16s lie useless on airfields after nuclear attack!!!



Don't ever call me comrade again.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, you can call me Ray, and you can call me Jay, but ya doesn't have to call me Johnson. Or Comrade, apparently.
I thought the Jewish conspiracy was in the entertainmant industry. When chided by then Ambassador Joe Kennedy for making too many movies that reflected negitively on Hitler and the Nazis, Louis B. Mayer, head of MGM responded, "Whatta ya expect me to do? Make Pro-Nazi movies?"
What a guy!


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 1, 2013)

I never liked being called sir, or comrade. It comes from my youth I suppose, it had a communists connection in the 50's when I grew up. 
It only means friend. But it was hard to get used to when I was stationed in Germany, and a German would call me comrade.
Sorry Njaco, I saw that reply and didn't even notice it wasn't from the origional poster.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2013)

No worries. I did it on purpose because of the tone of his posts. Trying to make a point that likely won't be noticed.


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 2, 2013)

Are even half the Tomcats gonna be able to get airborne? Seriously, the Isreali pilots have always thrashed the other mid-east pilots.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2013)

tyrodtom said:


> I never liked being called sir, or comrade. It comes from my youth I suppose, it had a communists connection in the 50's when I grew up.
> It only means friend. But it was hard to get used to when I was stationed in Germany, and a German would call me comrade.
> Sorry Njaco, I saw that reply and didn't even notice it wasn't from the origional poster.



Just a note. The German use of the word is different from the Russian "Commie" use. 

And back to the actual topic at hand...

I don't believe the Iranian F-14s can even get into the air. They lack spare parts, and there is a ban on selling them spare parts. If they could get airborne, I doubt they could use the AIM-54 missile. From reports that I have read, at most 2 are airworthy, and they can only be used as early airborne warning, due to their lack of ability to fire the AIM-54 missile.


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 2, 2013)

Those AIM-54 are over 30 years old. Their solid fuel motors don't last forever in storage, even with good weather seals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 2, 2013)

True!


----------



## vinnye (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't know how good the original poster's English is?
I assume not very, so it is possible that his "pidgeon English" has caused some confusion as to his meaning, and some offence at the choice of vocabulary.
I hope that this is the case and not the poster being provocative / insulting on purpose!

Anyway, I like the F14, one of my favourite aircraft, but I would expect an F15 to have the upper hand in a contest between them. 
Especially given the situation in Iran, where lack of spares and upgrades would dramatically reduce the aircrafts effectiveness.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2013)

Not even worth discussion given the Iranian provenance, given lack of training, lack of spares, lack of maintenance and technical obsolescence. F-15I wins every day of the week in the hands of Isreal. Even in the merge.

I would suggest that instead of focusing upon Iran armchair fighting Isreal, that you just grant Iran's President his wish to be launched into space like the Resus monkey last week. Hopefully his outcome will be similar. Dead and still only have attained the accomplishment of a unwilling brave monkey.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 12, 2013)

If I recall correctly (and recall get's tougher every day) the Grumman contract support personnel made some minor _modifications_ to the Iranian F-14 fleet before they exited the country with the Shah's passing, that purportedly will make it difficult for them to be effective. 

With respect to claims of technology pirating; if you guys haven't come across it before, there are a lot of stories around the world that were fostered in the absence of information. Many of these might elicit a strong gut negative reaction to West world allies, but it's not necessarily malicious. It's just ignorance. Look at the cockamamie ideas that spring up from time to time here. We tend to work them out in fruitful give and take that is probably rare in some benighted corners of our planet. Also, the good ole' USA and Commonwealth nations have their own history of mythology and misinformation for which we should always be alert to recognize and reject. Like many of you, I have seen examples of early (thru about 1990) bloc hardware while on active duty. Until very recently, it seems to me western hardware, in most respects appears comparatively like alien technology come on Earth in comparison. AFAIK, most of the reported advantages attributed to aircraft like the Mig-21 were of the '_simpler is better_' variety. The Mig-21 did, perhaps in some respects, inspire some of the emphasis on aircraft like the F-16 and F-17, which were part of the move to lower cost day fighters, but in their actual incarnations it seems to me there is little to compare them technologically. Western counterparts evolved well beyond the capabilities of the simple Mig 21 because their designs owed essentially nothing to the very limited Russian product.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 12, 2013)

bia9x said:


> Well we shot down a lot of F-4 /8- 105/111 and a multitude of different types of ground attack, not to mention thousands of helicopters, sad American blood to replace the entire line of their F-100s. By those there F-teen steal technology from Russia, I mean they stole Mig 21 to complete the F-16, they stole Mig 25 to complete F-15



Probably not as many F-4, F-8, F-100 and F-105 as you may believe. A simple check of Wikipedia may provide you with much needed insight into what actually happened 50 years ago. 

with respect to the F-8 and the first hand accounts of my contemporaries: 

"_Despite the "last gunfighter" moniker, the F-8s achieved only four victories with their cannon; the remainder were accomplished with AIM-9 Sidewinder missiles,[14] partly due to the propensity of the 20 mm (.79 in) Colt Mk 12 cannons' feeding mechanism to jam under G-loading during high-speed dogfighting maneuvers.[15] Between June and July 1966, during 12 engagements over North Vietnam, Crusaders shot down four MiG-17s for two losses.[16] *The Crusader would be credited with the best kill ratio of any American type in the Vietnam War, 19:3.*[3] Of the 19 aircraft shot down during aerial combat, 16 were MiG-17s and three were MiG-21s.[14] But the NVAF claimed 11 F-8s were shot down, however U.S. records only indicate 3 F-8s lost in aerial combat, all to MiG-17 cannon fire in 1966.[17][18][19] A total of 170 F-8 Crusaders would be lost to all causes during the war._[20]" 

The F-4 wasn't quite as effective as the F-8: again wiki: 40 USN (7) USAF (33) F-4s were lost to Migs while US F-4s claimed 147 North Vietnamese fighters.

2,294 F-100s were built and 242 lost to all causes in Vietnam. 10 % of total production isn't quite the entire line of aircraft. An F-100 scored the first USAF aerial victory of the war.

Even the F-105 is credited with 27 victories over Vietnamese aircraft vs 17 lost in air to air combat. which is what I think you were talking about.


----------



## gjs238 (Feb 15, 2013)

Uhh, so, where's the poll???


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2013)

Guys, I don't want to be a smartass and also don't want to interfere with the moderators, but my suggestion Would be to be a little easy on the guy. He's from Vietnam, a country where large parts of the Internet is blocked out, strong censorship from the government and contact with western people probably is extremely limited. He has a language very different from English or other western languages, so if his language seems akward, these things I mentioned might be the cause of it. Also the history taught there is probably very different from what we learn and I don't think we could blame this individual for that.

For me I welcome people from asia as much as any other. I hope he can learn a lot about Worldwar 2 and the Western world and also hope he'll become a valuable member of this nice little international society. 

So welcome bia9x, let your stay on the forum here be a pleasant one.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2013)

You're not interfering with the Mods, Marcel.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Guys, I don't want to be a smartass and also don't want to interfere with the moderators, but my suggestion Would be to be a little easy on the guy. He's from Vietnam, a country where large parts of the Internet is blocked out, strong censorship from the government and contact with western people probably is extremely limited. He has a language very different from English or other western languages, so if his language seems akward, these things I mentioned might be the cause of it. Also the history taught there is probably very different from what we learn and I don't think we could blame this individual for that.
> 
> For me I welcome people from asia as much as any other. I hope he can learn a lot about Worldwar 2 and the Western world and also hope he'll become a valuable member of this nice little international society.
> 
> So welcome bia9x, let your stay on the forum here be a pleasant one.



You are correct Marcel.


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 14, 2021)

bia9x said:


> Hello comrades Iran,


If it was a face to face talking, 100% sure your answer was a knife in your throat!
If you want to live, never call an Iranian "Arab" or "Comrade"!
Very simple reason: both are outsiders and invaders!


bia9x said:


> The present time only about possible conflicts between Israel and Iran,


Never will happen! Israel is about size of Iran's smallest village, both in terms of Population and total Area, compared to Iran's population and area.


bia9x said:


> the F-14A is still the backbone of the Iranian army,


WRONG!!!


bia9x said:


> but old electronic system


This one is right!


bia9x said:


> (which may have upgraded by Russia),


NOPE!


bia9x said:


> Sure would be a real threat to the F-15I of the Jews?


NO! For 1001 reasons!

---

To moderators team:

sorry for bringing this up, but there were several posts needed to be answered in proper way! and some wrong information to be corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 14, 2021)

Njaco said:


> Hey Comrade, Iran, Russia, North Korea and Vietnam are lucky they even have somebody who knows how to fly an airplane.


you might change your mind reading topics about Iranian pilots. and it seems that we have members with enough knowledge about VVS. not sure about 2 other ones.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 14, 2021)

bia9x said:


> Oh sorry, I did not know there is a stigma?for my grammar, the word "Jews" easier to write "Israel"


You actually write the Country's name in your text.



bia9x said:


> Well we shot down a lot of F-4 /8- 105/111 and a multitude of different types of ground attack, not to mention thousands of helicopters, sad American blood to replace the entire line of their F-100s. By those there F-teen steal technology from Russia, I mean they stole Mig 21 to complete the F-16, they stole Mig 25 to complete F-15


There is no pride in blood of innocent young men and women fighting for their country. Never disrespect your enemy, dead or live, they had someone waiting them...



bia9x said:


> Back problems, I see the Iranians have the opportunity to write legends for Tomcat.Iranian American household will prove the F-14 good their extent and the failure of the United States to remove it...


Depends on what you call a legend??? I prefer term "Myth", for several reasons, it fits more than legend.



bia9x said:


> Brief! Your answers will be is F14A defeated by F15I? According to popular F15I, it would not be such a jamming system.


Tomcat and eagle were designed for different roles! How the heck you don't know this???

Plus that, The version that you mention, is much more advanced in time and technology from IRIAF Tomcats! How the heck you don't know this???

100% sure you're a political officer! I've met hundreds of you while served in Army!

one of the reasons I claim you're a PO:

you posted some basic info about planes, meanwhile most of users here have spent their youth days Flying / repairing those things. You are talking with Specialists, not a bunch of school children! and even if not specialist, they know enough, or even more than me or you, about planes.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey Artesh, not much point in trying to answer 8 year old posts. Quite some of them don’t attend the forum anymore. The topic starter hasn’t been here since 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 18, 2021)

Still, I like ARTESH’s replies. I sometimes forget to check the date of a post myself.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 18, 2021)

Given equally-skilled pilots in both planes, my money's on the F-15.

Yes, I know it's an old thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 18, 2021)

This kind of topics remember me of the regime's propaganda against Pahlavi era! more specific, you guessed it right, ARMY. that's why i was burning! I apologize If I said any inappropriate words.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 18, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> This kind of topics remember me of the regime's propaganda against Pahlavi era! more specific, you guessed it right, ARMY. that's why i was burning! I apologize If I said any inappropriate words.



Being that my experiences in Iran were entirely under the Shah's regime, I must sometimes remind myself that the change of regime didn't mean the folks got dumb, it just meant that now outside the country I was out of touch with the currents of thought, and have a diet of American propaganda in most of our news sources.

Reminders like yours are useful and if you got a little heated, it's cool, because we each only understand our own experiences.

I didn't get the "Army" reference because when my dad was a contractor at Mehrabad, it was IIAF and not Army that he worked with. I don't know how that plays into propaganda, but if you want to expand on that I'm all ears. If need be to avoid forum rules about politics, feel free to PM me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 18, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I didn't get the "Army" reference because when my dad was a contractor at Mehrabad, it was IIAF and not Army that he worked with.



Technically, Army is Air Force + Navy + Ground Forces combined together. Durind Pahlavi era, Air Defence was under Air Force command. Army + Gendarmerie and Shahrbani + SAVAK was called Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 18, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Technically, Army is Air Force + Navy + Ground Forces combined together. Durind Pahlavi era, Air Defence was under Air Force command. Army + Gendarmerie and Shahrbani + SAVAK was called Armed Forces.



I knew SAVAK and gendarmerie were under Army control; we had a major-general of the SAVAK living in our compound the first two years I lived there (1975-76), right off of Alvand near Saiei Park.


----------

